# Gibson Deluxe Blue Sparkle Top Paint



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am thinking about building a Les Paul but I want to finish it like the Les Paul Deluxes that were made in the seventies with the blue sparkle top finish, does anyone out there know where I can find any info on this type of finish. I have always wanted a Les Paul in this finish but the originals are very rare and when one does come up it is way out of my price range, so I would like to build a Les Paul and paint it this colour or refinish a Les Paul that is a different colour. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

Go to an auto body and paint supply. Spraying metal flake is tricky though. You need to mix in the flake at the right amount and you must use a larger nozzle on your gun. I suggest doing a practice run first. Your spray passes must be very even because if too much flake settles in one spot it will look weird. Also you cant sand before clear coat or you will ruin the sheen of the flakes. I suggest doing this with a two-stage automotive urethane NOT nitro.

www.lildemonguitars.com


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

There's a guy over at TDPRI.com who does these incredible build threads on Teles - his userId is buckocaster51. Here's a really long thread on a sparklecaster that he built. The paint/finish part doesn't start until around post #150, but I'm sure you'd learn a lot about glitter finishes from it:

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-home-depot/86203-emeraldcaster-project-aka-son-meloncaster.html


----------

